# Castaway rods GRS/Riptide season opener April 30



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

This is the 1st of 4 Sunbelt Valve Services GRS/Future Fasteners Riptide events. This also marks the start of the free FCJ Marine Final 4 Bracket. Register at the Optional captains meeting will be at Gulf Coast Complete April 27 Wednesday at 7pm (includes free food, drinks, gear) or at specktourney.com. Points count toward the Blast & Cast Newcomer of the Year, Castaway Rod GRS Angler of the year & Future Fasteners Riptide Angler of the Year. First event weigh in at Harborwalk.


----------

